# Rhino Rocket and Thrombin



## Pvdcoder (Jan 14, 2016)

Quick question ... If a patient came into the ER for a nose bleed.  MD performed a Rhino Rocket and Thrombin, would you consider that a Level 3 E&M or a 4?  Also, is a Rhino Rocket considered a complicated or simple nose bleed procedure?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

There is no way to determine a visit level without the complete note.


----------



## Pvdcoder (Jan 15, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> There is no way to determine a visit level without the complete note.[/QUOTE
> 
> I guess my real concern is, does a RHINO ROCKET cause the E&M level to go up if the patient has a pretty straightforward exam.  In other words, if I were to code the chart w/o the Rhino Rocket, I would have given the patient a level 3.  I just don't know if the Rhino rocket is considered complex if the procedure note simply stated that they tried to stop bleeding and because it didn't by manual pressure they had to apply the rocket.


----------



## kathymoon (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not an ENT coder, nor ED coder,  but I am wondering why you wouldn't use one of the procedure codes for 30901-30906 for control nasal hemorrhage (cautery and/or packing) any method?


----------

